# Tanaka Damascus Hedge Clippers



## mr drinky (Feb 28, 2012)

I stumbled upon this item today: damascus hedge shears/clippers from the Tanaka family. 

Ok, show of hands, how many would buy these clippers? There is a place in Berlin that offers them for 109 Euro, and I think you can special order them through JWW. 

k.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy SHite! I wouldn't know what to do with them!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 28, 2012)

:begging: Might add some joy to bush trimming time, but that is a job I push through and don't really enjoy, even with an electric hedgetrimmer - otherwise I am going to need a damascus wheelbarrow shovel and rake too. Then, I will have to replace the hood of my john deere tractor with a damascus hood......

Randy Jr. is going to be a busy guy!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 28, 2012)

This is a perfect example of why I refuse to add any damascus pieces to my collection. Once you start, where do you stop? There is no end!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 28, 2012)

Those seem nice, but the crappy handles really should be replaced with some nice burled wood...


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 28, 2012)

and I thought I was nuts...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 28, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> and I thought I was nuts...



Let me reassure you Oivind, you are.


----------



## geezr (Feb 28, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I stumbled upon this item today: damascus hedge shears/clippers from the Tanaka family.
> 
> Ok, show of hands, how many would buy these clippers? There is a place in Berlin that offers them for 109 Euro, and I think you can special order them through JWW.
> 
> k.



:spin chair: ssooo glad now living in an apartment in a high rise building :biggrin:

I would have to buy those when we lived in a house with yard..........although we had yard service and I got to turn-on the sprinkler system :wink:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 28, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Let me reassure you Oivind, you are.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

My wallet can't take all the abuse on this site.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ ...and Randy and Randy Jr. haven't even rolled out the hand-hammered copper pots and pans with the stainless steel damascus interior liners yet!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 28, 2012)

Between million layer and meteorite Damascus where would they find the time:biggrin:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 28, 2012)

One day, I want to own a damascus shovel with a burl handle and copper fittings.


Are those clippers White #1? I won't buy them if they aren't. :disdain:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 28, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> ^^ ...and Randy and Randy Jr. haven't even rolled out the hand-hammered copper pots and pans with the stainless steel damascus interior liners yet!



Not to mention - I haven't heard anything about that Damascus Wok they were working on...


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 28, 2012)

I once had a damascus hedge, but the neighbor's dog kept peeing on it and it finally died.

(Sorry, I don't know what makes me do these things. :O )


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not surprised Tanaka makes them. I have read he also makes carpenter tools. Now I am sure there are some board makers that would love some damascus carpenter tools here on the forum.:2cents::biggrin:


----------

